Ask HN: What is something I should and can be automating right now? - zuttton
======
anoncoward111
I would pay a lot of money for a stock trading bot that just generates $200 a
month or etc if I just deposit $2000 into a brokerage and let the little bot
do its thing.

I was running a decently profitable scalping operation but the time invested
made it silly to continue. However, I could really use the $200 in monthly
income, and I'm not too afraid to lose the $2000 principal investment if the
bot is coded well.

The other option is a video poker bot, which is already freely available. The
issue of course is getting it past the casino :)

~~~
firebones
I, too, would like a bot that generated 213% annualized compound returns.

~~~
anoncoward111
It's sustainable with small numbers.

That is to say, 213% gains from trading $2000 on JNUG/JDST is a lot more
feasible than 213% gains on $75,000,000 USD worth of AMZN calls

~~~
beatgammit
Why do you say that? Yes, $75M poses liquidity issues, but that doesn't mean
that a smaller amount is _easier_. I'd wager that a smaller portfolio is
harder because you can't diversify to mitigate your risk.

~~~
anoncoward111
It's really hard to find 75m worth of buyers. You can't buy and sell as freely
as you please, like you said, because of liquidity.

I can buy JDST at 9am for $60 and sell at 9:45am for $60.60. On a balance of
$2000, this is an easy $20 for basically no risk, imo.

~~~
firebones
That's pretty cool that it never goes down and you don't ever buy at $60 and
sell at $59.40.

~~~
anoncoward111
Agree, if you are buying only on days where RSI is extremely low (below 30)
then you can be much more confident you won't sell at a loss compared to
buying when RSI is above 50

------
timdavila
Groceries! We don't have to go to the store anymore with Walmart + Kroger
adding the ability to pick out your groceries online. You pay on the app, and
an employee fetches the items, bags them, and has them ready for pick up at
the time you specify.

It actually saves money because you're not buying things that you happen to
see, and only getting what you need.

------
jamieweb
DNS deployment - see Infrastructure as Code.

